# Tell Me If this works



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

can someone please tell me if one of these links work i have a dynamic ip adress thats why im using no ip or i put my main ip im also using a router model number D1-604 http://sr-hosting.no-ip.org or http://192.168.0.100

thanks for ur help:grin:


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

It doesn't connect, and pings aren't returned.

192.168.*.* are all internal addresses which have no meaning outside of your network.

Did you download the No-ip client program? You'll definitely need this since you have a dynamic IP.


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

i have downloaded it, its my stupid router that blocks people i tryed to get a friend to connect with my router on and it didn't work then i unhooked my router and made my internet go directly to my computer and restart my computer and all that junk then i told my friend to go and it worked is their anyone who can help me out and tell me exactly what i have to do to get anyone to access my server


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

What's the make and model of the router you have? You'll have to login to your router and allow requests for port 80 (HTTP) to be forwarded to your computer. If we know the make/model, we might be able to help better.


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

the Model is a D1-604 its a D-Link


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Oh, you're the one that started that other thread. Some instructions were listed for you in it. http://www.techsupportforum.com/web-serving/78977-i-need-major-help.html. If you need help with what was given to you, please reply in there.


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

yes it was displayed but for some reason it doesn't work


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

And this  other one. I'm closing this one and the other one, stick with that one thread till we get it fixed.


----------

